# Terrorism Deniers



## Polar Bear (Feb 7, 2007)

*Tried to cut and paste the article but it went crazy. Very interesting article. Anyone ever hear of Jeff Emanuel?*


*http://www.familysecuritymatters.org/terrorism.php?id=708622#*
*Terrorism Deniers *
*Jeff Emanuel*
Author: Jeff Emanuel
Source: The Family Security Foundation, Inc.
Date: February 7, 2007 






Those who claim there is no Terrorist threat are as dangerous as Holocaust deniers - but their rhetoric has been far more “acceptable” to mainstream America. FSM Contributing Editor Jeff Emanuel explains.


----------

